# BootCamp / iMac Mid 2010



## tabasko (24 Octobre 2017)

Hello !

Me suis mis en tête d'installer un Windows sur mon vieille iMac (vintage ils disent chez Apple).
C'est un véritable casse tête (par rapport à l'installation que j'ai faite directement sur premier coup sur mon iMac 2017 !)

Je dois rater un gros truc ...

Alors :

je lance Bootcamp
je laisse juste coché "Installer ou supprimer Windows 7 ou Windows 8"
je clique sur "Continuer"
il me dit "*Le disque d’installation est introuvable. *
_Insérez le disque d’installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu._*" *
(J'ai sur une clé usb sur laquelle j'ai mis le setup de Windows 8 que j'ai crée avec le MediaCreationTools de Microsoft).
Impossible d'aller plus loin que cette étape  (Bootcamp ne me propose que mes deux disques locaux (installés à l'usine lors de la commande Apple).
Je me suis dis que cela venait peut être du fait que c'était une clé usb, alors j'ai fais la même histoire avec un disque dur externe (usb).

Voilà, Voilà je me demande la procédure à suivre pour installer Windows 8 (car 10 semble incompatible). 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aidez a résoudre mon problème.
Merci.

P.S: j'ai join les captures de mon boutcamp ainsi que l'erreur.


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2017)

Avec ce modèle de 2010 tu ne pourras faire l'installation que depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC. Si le lecteur interne est HS, c'est encore possible depuis un lecteur/graveur externe USB.


----------



## tabasko (24 Octobre 2017)

Merci !!!


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Bon .... alors .... Je vais pas tarder à arrêter de lutter ... et aller me coucher 
Mon lecteur CD est mort, j'en ai commandé un sur amazon, livraison le soir même, reçu ce soir, .... (cool ... j'étais bien chaud).

Je lance l'installation de windows avec 70Go.
Après plus d'une heure, le processus de partitionnement reste toujours figé à environ la moitié.
Je redémarre, avec le Cmd Opt R .... il se passe rien pendant plus de 3h ....
Je reboot, et je me relance avec l'assistant bootcamp ... et là .... surprise ... des trucs que j'ai jamais vu et que je pige pas.

L'espace restant est incohérent.
Si je clique sur les 40go de disponible, çà se transforme sous mes yeux en 4go libre !!!!

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Salut *tabasco
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > passe (une à la fois) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil verifyVolume /
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des disques attachés au Mac > dont celui du disque interne avec le sous-tableau du *Container APFS*

la 2è  lance une vérification du système de fichiers *APFS* dont dépend le volume *Macintosh SSD* démarré > ce qui donne lieu à un affichage analytique du processus

Tu n'as qu'à poster ces 2 tableaux ici en copier-coller > mais avant de faire ton coller > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).

=> tu es peut-être victime d'une erreur du *système de fichiers APFS* comme cela a été attesté récemment dans un fil très curieux.


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2017)

Je vois aussi un lecteur externe ESD-ISO, c'est quoi exactement, que contient-il ?


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Merci Locke pour ton message.

Voici les retours de commandes


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           155.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                *3.5 GB     disk3
```



```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk2s1 Macintosh SSD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk2s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2s1 Macintosh SSD
```


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2017)

Oui mais, que contient ESD-ISO 3,5 Go ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Il apparaît bien que le volume *Macintosh SSD* fait *153,3 Go* + *18,6 Mo* de *Preboot* + *517,4 Mo *de *Recovery* > + quasi nul pour *VM* = presque *154 Go* en tout occupé par les 4 volumes dans le *Container APFS* dont la capacité totale est de *250,8 Go*. Ce qui donne *96,8 Go* d'espace libre.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi, dans le panneau *Stockage*, *71,15 Go* sont considérés occupés par les "autres volumes" > lesdits autres volumes ici n'étant que les 3 (*Preboot* > *Recovery* > *VM*) qui totalisent moins de *1 Go*.

Tu n'as qu'à passer encore les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
df -H /
```


la 1ère vérifie l'ensemble de *Conteneur APFS*

la 2è mesure les espaces : total dans le *Conteneur* > occupé par le volume *Macintosh SSD* > libre dans le *Conteneur*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster encore ces affichages.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Oui mais, que contient ESD-ISO 3,5 Go ?



Les fichiers pour installer Windows. C'est un lecteur CD externe (car celui de mon mac est H.S et comme mon mac est ancien j'ai pas d'autre choix que de passer par le CD.)


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (749183+1) bitmap address (89064)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   251G   155G    24G    87% 1170098 9223372036853605709    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Alors voici le résultat des courses -->

la 2è commande confirme bien à *155 Go* l'espace occupé par les données du volume *Macintosh SSD* --> mais évalue à seulement *24 Go* l'espace restant libre dans le *Conteneur* > alors même qu'il n'y a dans ce Conteneur que 3 autres volumes totalisant moins de *1 Go*.

Donc alors qu'il devrait y avoir *155* + *1* = *156 Go* occupés dans le *Conteneur* --> *251* - *156* = *95 Go* d'espace libre disponible ; il n'y a que *24 Go* d'espace estimé libre --> comme si les 3 volumes *Preboot* (*18 Mo*) + *Recovery* (*517 Mo*) + *VM* (= quasi 0) totalisaient *71 Go*.

Il y a donc un sacré lézard > mais la vérification portant sur le *Conteneur APFS* global évente la mèche ici (fin de l'affichage) :

```
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (749183+1) bitmap address (89064)
```

--> il y a une erreur massive en ce qui concerne le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs dans le *système de fichiers APFS*. Il surestime de *71 Go* l'espace occupé > là où il n'y a rien qui occupe, en terme de fichiers identifiables, les blocs.

Tu ne peux pas réparer un système de fichiers sans que tous les volumes qu'il gère ne soient démontés. Je t'invite quand même à re-démarrer par *⌘R* en mode *Recovery* > à aller à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu Utilitaires > pour lancer le «Terminal». Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil info
```


qui va retourner le tableau de toutes les images-disques actuellement montées avec le statut de leur disque virtuel

=> tu peux poster ce tableau ici en copier-coller > si tu en fais un copier dans le presse-papier > puis tu quittes le «Terminal» > lance l'option : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" = un navigateur «Safari» > navigue à ce fil > pour coller le tableau ici. Je voudrais vérifier le statut de l'image-disque recelant le *RecoveryOS* sur lequel tu es démarré. Si elle réside en *RAM* > c'est donc que tu peux réparer le *système de fichiers APFS* à partir de son environnement.


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> Les fichiers pour installer Windows. C'est un lecteur CD externe (car celui de mon mac est H.S et comme mon mac est ancien j'ai pas d'autre choix que de passer par le CD.)


OK, mais petit rappel : il faut impérativement que ce soit un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC et non pas une copie des fichiers d'installation.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> OK, mais petit rappel : il faut impérativement que ce soit un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC et non pas une copie des fichiers d'installation.



Oui oui gravé depuis une image iso officiel de Windows 8 (depuis un vrai pc oui)



```
-bash-3.2# hdiutil info
framework       : 480.1.2
driver          : 10.13v480.1.2
images          : 19
================================================
image-path      : ramfile://490961728
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : false
blockcount      : 4192552
blocksize       : 512
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : <unknown>
removable       : false
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk2    GUID_partition_scheme   
/dev/disk2s1    48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC    /
================================================
image-path      : ram://10240
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 10240
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk5        /private/var/log
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk6        /Volumes
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk7        /private/var/tmp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk8        /private/var/run
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk9        /private/tmp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk10        /System/Installation
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk11        /private/var/db
================================================
image-path      : ram://24576
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 24576
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk12        /private/var/folders
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk13        /private/var/root/Library
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk14       
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk15        /private/var/root/Library/Containers
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk16        /Library/Preferences
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk17        /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk18        /Library/Keychains
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk19        /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk20        /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk21        /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk22        /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Alors voici la réponse :

```
image-path      : ramfile://490961728
```


on a affaire à un fichier résident de la *RAM* dont la taille est *4192552* blocs = *2 Go*. Donc tu es actuellement démarré en *RAM* comme si tu avais fait un démarrage par internet.

Tu n'as qu'à passer pour toi-même une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


afin de vérifier quel est l'identifiant de disque du *Container APFS*. Je vais supposer ici que c'est toujours *disk2* > mais si son n° avait changé avec le démarrage *Recovery* > tu le modifies dans la commande.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk2
```


qui va tenter de réparer le *système de fichiers APFS* global. Tu n'as qu'à poster l'affichage retourné ici.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Depuis ma session (normale)


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           155.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4
```

Je le fais de ma session actuelle ? ou je retourne en *⌘*R ? pour ta commande Repair ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

La commande *repairVolume* doit être passée en mode *Recovery*.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Je fais une erreur dans la commande ?


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairVolume disk2
Error starting file system repair for disk2: Invalid request (-69886)
```


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

J'ai fais en recovery : 
diskutil list .... le disk2 s'appellait alors disk3 (!!!) 
j'ai refais la même commande (repairVolume) ... j'ai pas eu le réflexe de copier/coller les logs, mais à priori il a trouvé des trucs et les a corriger.

Donc me revoilà à l'étape d'hier 
Je vais donc m'apprêter à faire comme hier et lancer l'installation, mais si le "partitionnement" plante pendant plus d'une heure comme hier ... et que je dois rédémarrer l'iMac çà va me replanter au nez.....


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

SI le partitinonement est une étape de 1/2 minutes ... alors c'est à nouveau dans le mur ...
(et bizarre, l'assistant bootcamp mentionne disk2 ...) je m'y perds ....


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

*tabasco*

Je reviens en ligne.

La numérotation des disques ou des disques virtuels n'est pas une constante attachée une fois pour toutes à un disque > mais peut varier selon le système que tu démarres. Ici > le *Container APFS* (disque virtuel) est numéroté *disk2* quand tu démarres sur l'OS principal > et *disk3* si tu démarres en mode *Recovery*.

Ce serait bien si tu passais, sans bouger de ta session, les 3 commandes :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
df -H /
diskutil list
```


pour poster les retours > afin que je vérifie l'état des lieux : si le *système de fichiers APFS* a été réparé > si la mesure de l'espace libre dans le Container a été rectifiée > si le partitionnement est resté le même.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

hihi çà me rassure te de revoir dans les parages, c'est clair ! 


En fait pendant que c'était figé (pour le paritionnement") je suis alleé dans l'utilitaire de disque pour voir les volumes et le truc c'est débloqué....

Donc je me relance sur l'installation.
Ca a rebooté, et là il me dit le classique message comme quoi il n'a pas de support bootable ....

Mon CD est bootable, mais le lecteur externe que j'ai acheté hier pour cette installation est "auto alimenté" et je me demande si c'est pas pour cela que le système ne le voit pas au redémarrage....

De même mon clavier ne réagit pas (ex : touche Maj s'allume pas) .... 

Je vais tester mon CD bootable sur un pc voir .... m'enfin j'ai gravé une .iso


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

DVD bootable validé ok sur un pc ... du coup, c'est soit le lecteur qui n'est pas alimenté (je m'en inquiète car le clavier répond pas non plus à l'étape où j'ai le message qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas de support bootable (alors que pas de problème matériel, j'arrive bien à aller en recovery mode....).
Soit le lecteur dvd externe est trop lent et ne fait pas ce qu'on attend de lui dans le temps imparti ....

J'aurai vraiment eu toutes les merdes avec cette installation ...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

N'oublie pas mes commandes (quand la fièvre d'installer Windows te laissera un moment de répit)...

... c'est que Windows j'e m'en tamponne je souhaite savoir si la racine des problèmes était bien une erreur de sur-allocation de blocs occupés.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Truc bête, j'ai forcé le redémarrage avec la touche option, et il voyait mon lecteur, ..., l'installation se lance .... (ouf).


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Nouvelle blague ....

Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les système EFI, Windows peut iniquement être installé sur des disques GPT.

Donc je vais tenter un reformatage en ms-dos et laisser l'install de windows finir le boulot ...


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Bon même çà j'ai pas le droit de le faire .... je vais me pendre avant ce soir 


```
Exécution de l’opération 1 sur 2 : Ajoutez « windows » en scindant « Macintosh SSD »…
Redimensionnement du conteneur APFS désigné par la référence de conteneur disk2
Vérification du système de stockage
Mode en direct actif.
Exécution de fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume.
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the object map.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Verifying allocated space.
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.
Réduction du stockage physique APFS disk0s2 de 250,790,436,864 à 190,809,817,088 octets
Réduction des structures de données APFS
Réduction de la partition
Modification de la carte de partition
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 56 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal

Montage du disque
Création d’un nouveau conteneur APFS vide
Démontage des volumes
Passage de disk0s3 sur APFS
Création du conteneur APFS
Nouveau conteneur APFS disk3 créé
Préparation de l’ajout du volume APFS au conteneur APFS disk3
Création du volume APFS
Nouveau volume APFS disk3s1 créé
Montage du volume APFS
Définition des autorisations d’accès au volume
Exécution de l’opération 2 sur 2 : Effacer « windows »…
Suppression d’un conteneur APFS avec tous ses volumes APFS
Démontage des volumes
Démontage du volume « windows » sur disk3s1
Suppression des volumes
Suppression du conteneur
Effaçage des anciens disques APFS
Changement de type de contenu
Reformatage des anciens disques APFS
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 56 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal

Montage du disque
Nom non valide.
L’opération a échoué…
```

56GB (au test précédent çà disait 65GB)

Je supprime la partition, et je vais essayer de faire çà directement depuis l'utilitaire d'install de windows, en espérant qu'il me ressorte pas le même message d'erreur ...

(si je comprenais mieux ce que je fais, j'écrirai surement moins de conneries)


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> N'oublie pas mes commandes (quand la fièvre d'installer Windows te laissera un moment de répit)...
> 
> ... c'est que Windows j'e m'en tamponne je souhaite savoir si la racine des problèmes était bien une erreur de sur-allocation de blocs occupés.



je pense qu'avec tout ce que j'ai fais, cela n'aura plus tellement de sens de te partager l'information ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> je pense qu'avec tout ce que j'ai fais, cela n'aura plus tellement de sens de te partager l'information ?



C'est que tu es « hyper-actif ». Mais si, justement, j'aimerais toujours connaître les retours des 3 commandes du message #21.​


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2017)

Il se peut que ton lecteur/graveur de DVD externe réclame plus de puissance, à savoir qu'il faut utiliser un câble en Y de ce genre et qui monopolisera deux ports USB pour alimenter correctement ce lecteur/graveur...






N'essaye même pas de démarrer depuis le DVD de Windows, même s'il est reconnu, l'installation ne se lancera pas. De même qu'il ne faut surtout pas formater depuis Utilitaire de disque la partition réservée pour Windows en FAT32 ou en NTFS.

Au tout début, Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 et ensuite donne la main à l'installeur de Windows. Si tu franchis cette étape, l'installation proprement dite démarrera et ce n'est que sous l'installeur de Windows qu'il faudra formater en NTFS la partition réservée par Boot Camp et attention à l'orthographe, car elle aura pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Lorsque je m'en tiens à la procédure normale, après le reboot, j'ai droit à un "no bootable device, press...." ....
Je n'ai pas de cable en Y, mais bien 2 cables sur le lecteur (donc c'était une erreur de ma part de dire "auto alimenté, je voulais dire, sans alimentation extérieure").

Lorsque j'arrive à l'écran no bootable device .... le lecteur est branché, et le clavier semble inactif (la touche MAJ s'allume pas quand j'appuie dessus) ...et  il s'agit d'un clavier apple filaire que j'ai ressorti pour l'occasion .... (le clavier bluetooth étant aussi sur le bureau, j'ai appuyé des fois que.... mais rien).

Pour rappel, le DVD de Windows, est bootable et testé depuis un pc (et on a aussi réussi à booter dessus à partir du mac)


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Tsttt... tsttt... *Locke*

tu encourages l'hyper-activité de *tabasco* > qui aurait besoin au contraire d'une phase de détente contemplative. À peine la réparation du système de fichiers *APFS* du *Conteneur* a-t-elle eu débloqué les choses > pof ! il s'est précipité dans l'action au lieu de s'intéresser au nouveau tableau de la situation affiché par les commandes proposées.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tsttt... tsttt... *Locke*
> 
> tu encourages l'hyper-activité de *tabasco* > qui aurait besoin au contraire d'une phase de détente contemplative. À peine la réparation du système de fichiers *APFS* du *Conteneur* a-t-elle eu débloqué les choses > pof ! il s'est précipité dans l'action au lieu de s'intéresser au nouveau tableau de la situation affiché par les commandes proposées.



ok je le fais, mea culpa.


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2017)

Je n'encourage rien du tout, je mets en garde, mais comme notre ami tabasko va trop vite, il y a un bug.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Les commandes ont donné les résultats suivant : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Error starting file system verification for disk2: Invalid request (-69886)
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk3
Started file system verification on disk3
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk3
-bash-3.2#
-bash-3.2#
-bash-3.2# df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   2.0G   1.3G   733M    64%   44902 4294922377    0%   /
-bash-3.2#
-bash-3.2#
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         191.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS ccc                     59.5 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +191.1 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           155.5 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                *3.5 GB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22

-bash-3.2#
```

c'est disk3 à priori, et plus disk2 comme tu disais de s'en méfier.
J'attends vos directives, je crois que c'est pire qu'avant où j'en suis.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Je te propose d'utiliser le «Terminal» à partir de ta session normale dans l'OS (celui que tu trouves dans le sous-dossier Utilitaires des Applications) - pas à partir d'une session *Recovery*.

Repasse alors les 3 commandes (le *Conteneur* sera bien *disk2* ; le */* désignera le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré) et poste les tableaux. Le système de fichiers est réparé - c'est déjà ça.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je te propose d'utiliser le «Terminal» à partir de ta session normale dans l'OS (celui que tu trouves dans le sous-dossier Utilitaires des Applications) - pas à partir d'une session *Recovery*.
> 
> Repasse alors les 3 commandes (le *Conteneur* sera bien *disk2* ; le */* désignera le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré) et poste les tableaux. Le système de fichiers est réparé - c'est déjà ça.




Ok, voici, 


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
imac-2010:~ tabasko$
imac-2010:~ tabasko$
imac-2010:~ tabasko$
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   191G   155G    35G    82% 1170405 9223372036853605402    0%   /
imac-2010:~ tabasko$
imac-2010:~ tabasko$
imac-2010:~ tabasko$
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         191.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS ccc                     59.5 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +191.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           155.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                *3.5 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Donc le système de fichiers est bien réparé : la gestion de l'espace est devenue correcte --> tu as *155 Go* de données dans le volume *Macintosh SSD* + un peu moins d'*1 Go* dans les 3 autres volumes >  dans un *Conteneur* dont la taille a été réduite à *191 Go* > reste *35 Go* de disponible. Tout tombe juste. Plus d'erreur.

Le reste de l'espace se distribue dans 2 partitions annexes : *disk0s3* = *104 Mo* et *disk0s4* = *59 Go*.

Si tu veux les supprimer et récupérer l'espace avant de retenter ta chance > tu n'as qu'à le dire.

En résumé : le problème se concentre sur l'installation de Windows.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Je veux bien me faire accompagner MacoManiac ! Merci infinimenent ! Le but étant de réussir l'installation de windows.

(parce que quand je regarde dans l'utilitaire de disque pour supprimer la partition de 59go, je ne peux pas le faire.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Alors passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


les deux premières commandes vont supprimer les partitions *NO NAME* et *ccc* en les virant à de l'espace libre

la troisième > récupérer l'espace libéré au *Container APFS*


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Ok, c'est fait ! 


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4 ccc
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 191 092 469 760 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```

Je relance BootCamp ?
Je reprécise, lorsque je le lance, le partitionnement va correctement se faire, puis l'iMac va rebooter, et je vais avoir le droit à un message qui me dira que je n'ai pas de support bootable de disponible. (dvd bootable testé, et clavier apple usb qui semble inactif)

Dis moi quoi et dans quel ordre tu me conseilles d'avancer.
Cette fois ci, je m'aventure plus sans avoir ton retour. J'ai un autre poste pour répondre sur le forum.
Encore merci ton support.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

La récupération de l'espace  a fonctionné.

Pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows --> quelle version est-ce que tu tentes d'installer ?


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> La récupération de l'espace  a fonctionné.
> Pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows --> quelle version est-ce que tu tentes d'installer ?



C'est la version Windows 8.1 (récupéré via l'utilitaire Media Creation Tools de Microsoft)


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Pourquoi tu n'installes pas Windows-10 ? - ton mac est trop ancien ?


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n'installes pas Windows-10 ? - ton mac est trop ancien ?



BootCamp ne me le propose pas, il me dit juste 7 ou 8, et j'ai souvenir de l'avoir lu aussi chez Apple.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Tu es bien dans «High Sierra» actuellement ? - comment se fait-il que l'«Assistant BootCamp» ne te propose d'installer que ces OS anciens ?

Cela dépend peut-être du modèle de ton Mac ? - fais un copier-coller dans une fenêtre du «Terminal» de la commande :

```
curl -s http://support-sp.apple.com/sp/product?cc=`system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | awk '/Serial/ {print $4}' | cut -c 9-` |
 sed 's|.*<configCode>\(.*\)</configCode>.*|\1|'
```


qui va retourner le nom et l'année du modèle du Mac

=> tu n'as qu'à l'indiquer ici.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ curl -s http://support-sp.apple.com/sp/product?cc=`system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | awk '/Serial/ {print $4}' | cut -c 9-` |
>  sed 's|.*<configCode>\(.*\)</configCode>.*|\1|'
iMac (27-inch, Mid 2010)
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Ça doit être parce que ton Mac est déjà ancien : _iMac (27-inch, Mid 2010)_ que l'«Assistant BootCamp» te propose des versions anciennes de Windows. 

Il doit te falloir alors un DVD d'installation.


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Oui, c'est bien ce dont je suis en possession ... un DVD bootable avec Windows 8 (créé à partir de l'outil microsoft, et j'ai testé qu'il était bien bootable sur un autre ordinateur).


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Alors tu n'as plus qu'à re-essayer > je serai là pour régler les problèmes de récupération d'espace en cas d'échec > et *Locke* pour te tuyauter en matière d'installation (en ce qui me concerne, je n'utilise pas Windows, donc ma capacité d'aide tourne court).


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2017)

Ok, alors avant de me lancer, car j'ai déjà pratiquer ces étapes à 2 ou 3 reprises ces dernières 48h.

Voici ce qui risque de se passer :

lancement BootCamp
Partionnement OK (je pense faire 70Go)
iMac reboot, et je vais arriver et bloquer sur un message qui me "No bootable device found, press blabalbla".

Le truc c'est qu'à ce moment là, le clavier (apple, filaire usb) ne semble PAS répondre (pas possible d'allumer la touche MAJ)

Le DVD est parfaitement bootable (testé sur PC, et sur mac si j'appuie sur la touche option au démarrage, il accepte de booter dessus (par contre je ne retenterai pas d'install par ce biais, qui me fait des saloperie systématiquement).



Donc, obligé de rebooter .... puis de retour sous Mac OS, j'aurai à nouveau le problème de partition que tu viens de m'aider à résoudre....


Donc j'attends un peu vos avis sur le sujet car je pense que me relancer dans cet installation va aboutir qu'aux mêmes choses déjà observées.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

Locke, Tu aurais un conseil à partager ? ou je retente "bêtement" ce que j'ai déjà fait.
Seules les dernières commandes de MacoManiac n'avait pas été faites (mais n'avait pas empêché non plus le lancement de l'install depuis BootCamp).


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

Ton fichier d'installation de Windows 8.1 se présente sous quelle forme, c'est bien une extension .iso et c'est bien une version en 64 bits ? Si oui, c'est la version éligible pour ton modèle que mentionne bien Apple… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201457 …sauf que ce n'est valable que pour un iMac 27 " mid 2010. Allez savoir pourquoi ?

Comment et avec quel logiciel a été gravé ton DVD de Windows 8.1 sous PC ?

Pour information, la version de Windows 10 n'est prise en charge par Boot Camp sur certains Mac que depuis les modèles 2012… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990

Ce qui est dérangeant, c'est le message "Not bootable device…" qui mentionne que Windows n'a pu trouver de programme d'installation valide ! Et là, c'est le casse-tête, car Apple n'a jamais été prolixe sur ce sujet !

La version de Assistant Boot Camp dans Applications/Utilitaires doit-être cette version… https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR …que se passe-t-il avec cette version ? Ne va pas au delà du message "Not bootable device…" pour éviter de corrompre quoi que ce soit !

Et je me demande si le format APFS ne pose un gros problème avec ton modèle de 2010 ?


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

Je vais essayer une dernière fois.
Si çà plante avec le message "no bootable device found" ... qu'est ce qui m'empêche de booter directement sur le DVD pour tenter à partir de là une install ? On disait pas plus haut qu'il fallait pas le faire et que çà pourrait pas marcher ??

(pour rappel quand j'avais fait çà la dernière fois j'avais eu en message d'erreur : 
"Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les systèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT")


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> (pour rappel quand j'avais fait çà la dernière fois j'avais eu en message d'erreur :
> "Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les systèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT")


Bon, alors tout allait bien, donc, recommence puisque tu as maintenant une bonne partition. Mais je reste avec ce point d'interrogation avec le format APFS ?


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

Bon, c’est Un retour exacte à la case départ.
Après le lancement du partitionnement en cours… La fenêtre reste figée et il se passe rien cela fait bien cinq minutes.C’est ce que ça me fait la toute première fois.

 On va réessayer moins que 75 giga. 
Il va certainement falloir reprendre toute la procédure à zéro pour régler à nouveau les problèmes d’espace et de répartition de l’espace libre des disques...


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> On va réessayer moins que 75 giga.


Non, Boot Camp demande un minimum de 55 Go, donc c'est bon de ce coté là.

Tu as bien cette version de Boot Camp… https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR …celle préconisée par Apple pour ton modèle de 2010 ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> Il va certainement falloir reprendre toute la procédure à zéro pour régler à nouveau les problèmes d’espace et de répartition de l’espace libre des disques...


Tiens ! je me demande bien à qui s'adresse ce message...


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

Je n'ai pas l'intention de vous faire répéter la moindre chose déjà consigné dans ce thread !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Si tu as un problème de récupération d'espace --> hop ! tu postes le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

Cela ne m'a pas échappé ! crois moi


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

depuis le recovery mode
c'est officiel, j'abandonne après que les partitions soient corrigées.

A noter : j'ai aussi essayé une install sur mon autre disque dur (interne)



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +176.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           155.6 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.2 GB     disk4
   1:               Windows_NTFS Backupper               8.2 GB     disk4s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                *3.5 GB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk23
```


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

Une chose qui m'étonne, c'est la taille de ton DVD de 3,5 Go alors que le fichier .iso officiel de Windows 8.1 est de 4,6 Go ?





Après gravure, ça ne réduit pas.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

C'est étrange, mon iso fait 3.450 Go et pourtant je l'ai télécharger avec l'utilitaire officiel de Microsoft.

Et pourtant il est bootable que ce soit sur un PC que sur le mac avec 'alt' mais pas quand le mac redémarre automatiquement avec bootcamp où là j'ai le droit à un 'No bootable devices'.

D'ailleurs, lorsque je boot sur le CD à partir de 'alt' (j'appuie sur installer mtn, je rentre la serial puis j'arrive sur la liste des partitions), et que je veux installer Windows sur la partition BOOTCAMP il me dit 2 Erreurs :

- Windows ne peux pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MRB. Sur les Système EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT.

-Windows ne peut pas être installé  sur dans cet espace disque. Windows doit être installé dans une partition formatée en NTFS.

La seconde est corrigeable en formatant la partition BOOTCAMP mais là première persiste.


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

Le site officiel pour télécharger directement un fichier .iso, c'est ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows8ISO ...et choisir tout bêtement la version 8.1

Pour ma part, je te recommande d'utiliser la version officielle, je n'ai pas confiance avec cet utilitaire.


tabasko a dit:


> -Windows ne peut pas être installé sur dans cet espace disque. Windows doit être installé dans une partition formatée en NTFS.


Et pour cause, puisqu'il faut depuis l'installeur de Windows, sélectionner l'option Fomater, qui je crois je le mentionne dans une copie d'écran.

*Edit :* non pas dans ce message, mais je vais la trouver et je viens de la trouver.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

Merci mais le lien :  https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows8ISO me propose pas de télécharger l'iso mais 'Télécharger un outil maintenant' or cette outil c'est celui dont je te parle.


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

Tu es sous Mac ?

Chez moi...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

*tabasco*

Pourquoi tu t'acharnes à passer des commandes dans le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* > alors que tu as le «Terminal» de l'OS disponible sans quitter ta session ?

Tu me sembles avoir réglé tout seul tes problèmes > puisque le *Conteneur APFS* inscrit sur la partition *disk0s2* fait *250,8 Go* --> il n'y a donc aucun espace libre perdu en-dessous de cette partition. RAS.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

@macomaniac
Je pensais que c'était plus logique d'être en recovery pour tripoter les partitions mais bonne nouvelle si je peux le faire depuis ma session normale, çà me va très bien.

Si encore un souci car mon lecteur ssd sous mac fait 176go et non 250go  :-/


@Locke
Bien vu, j'aurai du le faire depuis le mac et pas depuis le PC. Tu penses que çà explique le fait que çà m'envoie balader avec le no bootable device ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Tu peux très bien opérer des re-dimensionnements en mode "*live*" le volume de l'OS maintenu monté.

Le *diskutil list* depuis la *Recovery* montrait ceci -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```

Et voici que l'«Utiitaire de Disque» de l'OS prétend que le *Conteneur* ne fait que *176 Go*. C'est une blague ?

Passe un :

```
diskutil list
```
 (sans quitter ta session --> «Terminal» de l'OS) et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> Bien vu, j'aurai du le faire depuis le mac et pas depuis le PC. Tu penses que çà explique le fait que çà m'envoie balader avec le no bootable device ?


Je déconseille fortement de faire quoi que ce soit depuis un PC, sauf pour la gravure du DVD.

Et sous PC, tu utilises quel logiciel de gravure ?


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

@macomaniac

```
[code]diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +176.0 GB   disk2

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           155.6 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            ESD-ISO                *3.5 GB     disk3
```

@Locke
Aucun mon lecteur dvd est mort :3


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> Aucun mon lecteur dvd est mort :3


Alors tu fais comment ? Avec l'utilitaire de Windows ?

Je maintiens qu'avec ton modèle d’iMac de 2010 qu’il faut impérativement créer un DVD bootable avec le fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC. Sorti de là, ce sera échec sur échec.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Le *Conteneur* fait bien :

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```

=> où est le problème ?

Passe une commande :

```
df -H /
```
 et poste le retour pour vérification.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

@Locke
Avec l'utilitaire Windows sur PC sa donne ça (voir images).

Donc selon toi je dois télécharger l'iso depuis le site et pas l'utilitaire puis le graver sur un disque pour enfin le mettre dans le lecteur externe USB du mac (car l'original est H.S)  pour pouvoir corriger le 'no bootable device' et enfin installer Windows ?


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

@macomaniac 
Voici le résultat :


```
$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   176G   156G    20G    89% 1172511 9223372036853603296    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Allons bon : il y a encore une erreur...

Quelle est l'indication donnée par le panneau Stockage ? - est-ce qu'il y a toujours une sur-allocation à d'« autres volumes » ?


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

@Locke :
"La version de Assistant Boot Camp dans Applications/Utilitaires doit-être cette version… https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR …que se passe-t-il avec cette version ? Ne va pas au delà du message "Not bootable device…" pour éviter de corrompre quoi que ce soit !"
J'étais avec la 6.1; je vais la télécharger tout de suite !

@macomaniac 
Panneau de stockage c'est çà ?


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

@Locke
La version que j'ai téléchargé de Bootcamp ... c'est du .exe à l'intérieur.
Si c'est normal, j'ai raté un truc important


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```

et poste le tableau retourné > que je voie si une erreur est attestée.


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> Avec l'utilitaire Windows sur PC sa donne ça (voir images).


Hé ben justement je m'échine depuis le début à t'expliquer qu'avec ton modèle d'iMac de 2010 que tu ne pourras jamais utiliser un fichier .iso, et ce sous quelle que forme ce soit soit. C'est lié matériellement parlant avec la carte mère et des périphériques.

Et ce n'est pas faute de t'avoir poser sans cesse la même question. L'installation d'une version de Windows 8.1 ne te sera possible qu'avec le fichier original .iso téléchargé depuis le lien que je te mentionne et la création d'un DVD bootable devra se faire impérativement depuis un vrai PC.

Sous PC, on peut utiliser un de ces deux logiciels qui sont gratuits, ça fait vieux... https://www.pcastuces.com/pratique/windows/7/dvd_windows7_bootable/page4.htm ...mais au moins ça marchera à 100 %. De plus, comme ton lecteur/graveur interne est HS, il te faudra impérativement un lecteur/graveur externe. Ne pas oublier qu'il faudra aussi vérifier depuis un vrai PC que le DVD gravé soit bootable, une vérification sous Mac est nulle et non avenue.


tabasko a dit:


> La version que j'ai téléchargé de Bootcamp ... c'est du .exe à l'intérieur.


Ca, ce sont les utilitaires qui serviront après l'installation de Windows et qu'il faut avoir.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe les commandes :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
> ...



je dois surement refaire un coup de ce que tu m'avais montré, mais j'avoue ne pas tout suivre.


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +176.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           159.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                *3.5 GB     disk3
```

En attendant, je télécharge la bonne version windows ....


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe une commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil verifyVolume disk2
> ...



çà donne : 


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk
```


@Locke 
Je me demande si je t'ai compris comme tu reviens sur l'histoire de l'iso.
Mise à part que j'avais peut être pas le bon iso, on est d'accord sur le fait que je télécharge l'iso, et je la grace sur un dvd (suis passé par Nero, j'ai fais pointer sur l'image pour que tout se fasse proprement, c'est pas une copie de fichier, on est d'accord sur ce point.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Il n'y a pas d'erreur dans le système de fichiers.

Tu peux tenter la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```

et tu verras bien si ça récupère quelque chose.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

(Je salue votre patience et votre gentillesse les gars ....)


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
```


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> Je me demande si je t'ai compris comme tu reviens sur l'histoire de l'iso.
> Mise à part que j'avais peut être pas le bon iso, on est d'accord sur le fait que je télécharge l'iso, et je la grace sur un dvd (suis passé par Nero, j'ai fais pointer sur l'image pour que tout se fasse proprement, c'est pas une copie de fichier, on est d'accord sur ce point.


Oui mais, chaque chose en son temps, termine ton partitionnement et reprends à tête reposée l'installation de Windows. Et je préfère et de très loin les logiciels que je cite que cette usine à gaz qu'est devenu Nero. Pour ces deux logiciels tu trouveras facilement un tutoriel pour graver un DVD vraiment bootable.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

@Locke 
donc tu confirmes que j'opère en attendant avec la version BootCamp 6.1 de mon High Sierra ?
Vu pour le logiciel de gravure.

DL / Win8.1_French_x64.iso / 4.1go en cours ..........


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2017)

tabasko a dit:


> donc tu confirmes que j'opère en attendant avec la version BootCamp 6.1 de mon High Sierra ?


Oui.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Et comme il y a ici l'alternance de « chants amébées » (qui plaisaient aux bergers des «Buboliques») > quand tu auras loisir de le faire, *tabasco*, tu re-démarreras en mode *Recovery* pour lancer l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et faire un *S.O.S.* sur le *Conteneur disk3*.

Retourné dans ta session de l'OS > tu pourras encore passer la commande :

```
df -H /
```
 et poster le retour > histoire de voir si la capacité du *Conteneur APFS* qui est par définition égale à celle de son magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* > qui est par définition égale à celle de sa partition *disk0s2* de résidence --> soit *250 Go* => est bien évaluée à cette mesure et pas à la mesure bidon de *176 Go*.

Car il y a actuellement *74 Go* d'espace perdu sur la partition *disk0s2* par le *Conteneur* - une histoire de fous... et les deux autres s'occupent de Windows alors qu'il n'y a pas d'espace pour créer sa partition.


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

J'ai fais le SOS sur disk3, puis revenu ici


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   176G   162G    13G    93% 1167145 9223372036853608662    0%   /
```


----------



## tabasko (27 Octobre 2017)

Petit détails, je sais pas si il y a un rapport, mais là, quand je boote, si je force pas le démarrage avec la touche alt, çà me traine directement jusqu'au "no bootable device" ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Je n'ai plus d'idées pour ce soir (je ne suis pas du soir) - mais il y a manifestement une erreur massive : le *Container* est sous-évalué en taille (*176 Go*) > parce que son magasin de stockage physique l'est aussi (*176 Go*) alors que la partition de résidence du magasin de stockage a une contenance de *250 Go*. Ce qui veut dire que le magasin ne remplit pas la partition, mais qu'il y a *74 Go* de blocs de la partition qui n'appartiennent pas au magasin > mais qui sont des blocs indemployés.

Tu pourrais (toujours en mode *Recovery*) faire un *S.O.S.* sur le disque entier pour réparer la table de partition > au cas où il s'agirait d'une erreur de la *GPT*.


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

Fait ! çà change rien 
J'oublie le projet d'installer windows, mais cela serait bien de réussir à récupérer les 74go de perdu.

C'est la connerie que fais BootCamp au lancement de l'install avec le partitionnement sous MacOs.
On a eut la même situation précédemment et tes commandes avaient marché.

Ca m'agace d'une force... en plus il boot plus automatiquement sur MacOs.


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

Crois tu que si on chatouille le problème en rajoutant une partition, çà nous ouvrirait une opportunité de rattraper la situation ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Puisque le magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* (qui supporte comme base de données le *Conteneur APFS*) a actuellement une taille de *176 Go* > alors que la partition *disk0s2* de résidence du *Physical Store* fait *250 Go* > et tandis que dans les *176 Go* du *Conteneur* *13 Go* sont considérés comme disponibles => alors voici des expérimentations envisageables :

*- a)* tu tentes la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 176g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```


cette commande essaie de traiter le conteneur de la partition *disk0s2* (*250 Go*) comme une entité logique distincte du magasin de stockage (*176 Go*) > pour la réduire à la taille de ce magasin > et exporter une nouvelle partition avec le reste de l'espace-disque dégagé (*74 Go*). Je ne pense pas qu'elle va passer > car l'espace de la partition va être considéré comme utilisé par un *Conteneur APFS* > et tu vas de faire inviter à adresser ce *Conteneur* et non pas la partition brute.

*- b)* tu tentes alors la commande :


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer 170g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```


cette commande essaie de réduire la taille du *Conteneur* évaluée par erreur à *176 Go* à *170 Go* > et de créer une partition supplémentaire avec l'espace libre dégagé. Ce, dans l'espérance que l'espace évalué alors comme libre ne soit pas la simple différence *176 Go* du *Conteneur* --> *170 Go* = *6 Go *> mais entraîne avec lui tout le reste de l'espace inemployé de la partition *disk0s2* = *74 Go* => ce qui donnerait une partition *BROL* de *80 Go*. Je ne sais pas si cette commande va passer.

Le problème avec l'*APFS* comparé au *CoreStorage* qui lui a servi de modèle en tant que système de stockage > c'est qu'il n'existe pas de commande documentée permettant d'agir isolément sur le *Physical Store* pour le re-dimensionner.

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici les retours occasionnés par ces 2 commandes (je pense que tu es en train d'expérimenter un méchant bogue de l'*APFS* qui échappe à une simple réparation du système de fichiers > parce qu'il n'est pas identifié comme une erreur du système de fichiers *APFS*).


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

MacoManiac


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 176g jhfs+ BROL 0b
Disk is an APFS Physical Store (use a diskutil apfs verb instead to resize)
imac-2010:~ tabasko$
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil ap resizeContainer 170g jhfs+ BROL 0b
Usage:  diskutil APFS resizeContainer <inputDisk> <newSize> [<triple>*]
        where <inputDisk> = A Container Reference DiskIdentifier (preferred)
              or a Physical Store DiskIdentifier
              <newSize> = the desired new Container or Physical Store size
              <triple> = a { fileSystemPersonality, name, size } tuple
Resize an APFS Container. One of the Container's Physical Store disks will be
resized, and therefore its Container will be resized by an equal amount. You
can specify a new size of zero to request an automatic grow-to-fit operation.
If the new size implies a shrink, you can specify ordered triples in the same
manner as diskutil partitionDisk, etc, to fill the partition map's free space
gap that would otherwise result. If there is more than one Physical Store and
you specify a Container Reference, the appropriate Physical Store will be
chosen automatically. Ownership of the affected disks is required.
Example:  diskutil apfs resizeContainer disk5 110g
          diskutil apfs resizeContainer disk5 110g jhfs+ foo 10g ms-dos BAR r
          diskutil apfs resizeContainer disk0s2 90g jhfs+ foo 10g ms-dos BAR r
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Bon : la 1ère commande a été rejetée.

Quant à la seconde --> _lapsus calami_ de ma part. Hé ! j'ai oublié l'identifiant de disque du *Container* (il faut dire que ça finit par être prise-de-tête ce problème totalement surréaliste)-





Donc tu tentes la commande rectifiée :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 170g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```

Si elle ne passe pas > tente encore la commande courte :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


qui n'indique comme taille que : "tout ce que ça peut" (= *0b*) > avec l'espoir que cela redimensionne le *Container* à l'échelle de la partition *disk0s2*.

=> tu n'as qu'à indiquer les retours.


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 170g jhfs+ BROL 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 244 790 427 648 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 5 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil list
df -H /
```

et poste les tableaux > que j'inspecte la situation. Il semble y avoir eu des mouvements.


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   245G   162G    82G    67% 1167061 9223372036853608746    0%   /
```

(le précédent d'hier, ci dessous)

```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   176G   162G    13G    93% 1167145 9223372036853608662    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

N'oublie pas le tableau du :

```
diskutil list
```

(le problème a l'air résolu ou en voie de l'être - la « voie de l'être » : ça c'est important)


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

Carrément MacoManiac ! Merci.
Reste une partition BROL de 5go mais si c'est un problème irréductible, j'en ferai rien


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste ici le tableau retourné. Je vais te dire tout de suite ce qu'il en est et te faire récupérer l'espace de *BROL* après suppression.


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         244.8 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    5.9 GB     disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +244.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           162.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Ton *Conteneur* a bien récupéré l'espace de la partition *disk0s2*. Moins les *5 Go* qui ont permis d'en créer une autre.

Donc tu enchaînes les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


et zou ! ça devrait être réglé.

NB. J'ai pris bonne note du procédé qui règle ce type d'erreur : magasin de stockage (et *Container* bâti dessus) plus étroit que le périmètre de la partition de résidence (un problème de fou : ce qui montre qu'il y a encore de l'eau dans le gaz de l'*APFS*).


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour tout MacoManiac.
Même si je suis maintenant équipé à priori du bon cd d'install de windows, je n'ai plus envie de me risquer ...

Je salue ta patience et ta gentillesse dans le support que tu m'as apporté.


```
imac-2010:~ tabasko$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 2          2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           162.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 18.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4
```

C'est réglé !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Alors tu peux te lancer de nouveau dans l'installation de Windows : je pense que tous les cas de figures d'erreurs de l'*APFS* en ce qui concerne la récupération de l'espace en cas d'échec sont maintenant cernés-


----------



## tabasko (28 Octobre 2017)

Pour approuver ce que tu écris, il faudrait que j'ai parfaitement intégré l'ensemble des opérations que tu m'as aidé à faire.
Même si tes messages sont clairs, et explicatifs, je n'ai absolument pas la prétention de pouvoir réussir à refaire les manipulations seul ! Je suis un peu refroidi par l'install BootCamp.


----------

